# Skidder op./Timber Faller wanted in Wyoming



## dooby (Nov 15, 2014)

must have a min. of 3yrs. exp., have own saws and transportation. Wages are based on production. must be able to pass a drug test. Highlead/yarder/tong exp. a plus. P.m. me to get further details or leave a contact #.


----------



## kwrank (Nov 22, 2014)

dooby said:


> must have a min. of 3yrs. exp., have own saws and transportation. Wages are based on production. must be able to pass a drug test. Highlead/yarder/tong exp. a plus. P.m. me to get further details or leave a contact #.





dooby said:


> must have a min. of 3yrs. exp., have own saws and transportation. Wages are based on production. must be able to pass a drug test. Highlead/yarder/tong exp. a plus. P.m. me to get further details or leave a contact #.


i'd like to hear more--have 5+ years falling exp, 15 yrs logging and tree service. no bad habits, attitudes, or games. am between the snake and the [email protected]


----------



## KaleNewkirk (Jan 1, 2015)

I would like to know more, I live in Meeteetse and have Almost ten years cutting for logging companies.


----------

